# Photos from the 6-Series Driving Experience



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

A couple of weeks ago, I attended a 2 day driving school event for the 645Ci at BMW's factory and test track facility in Spartanburg, South Carolina.

When the instructor said at the beginning of day one "how many times in your life does someone throw you the keys to an $80,000 car and tell you to drive the hell out of it...", I knew I was in for a great experience. Needless to say, it was phenomenal! Putting this car through its paces on an open and unrestricted track was a once in a lifetime experience! We then drove into the Blue Ridge mountains in a caravan of eight 645Ci's - quite a sight to see! After spending the night at the historic Grove Park Inn in Asheville, NC, we spent the next day finding the twistiest mountain roads for the drive back to SC! BMW invites all 645Ci owners to participate in this event, and in addition they also sell 2 and 3 day driver training packages in M3's and 330i ZHP's.

Enjoy!

Roup1










Thankfully, little time was spent in the classroom!




































The results of an off-road excursion!


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

They also have a small museum that's open to the public:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

roup1 said:


> and in addition they also sell 2 and 3 day driver training packages in M3's and 330i ZHP's.


Haha, ZHP only! When is the Premium Package school?

Nice pics, BTW. That 507... :yikes: gorgeous.

Looks like a fun time!!

--J.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

roup1 said:


> They also have a small museum that's open to the public:


NOT almost as good as being there, but great pic's to make one wish he was there. :thumbup:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Congratulations on being part of such a *great* experience! :thumbup:

Looked like it was a *whole* lot of fun!

However, sheer mischief (and being The Manual Transmission Princess) compel me to ask whether any of these beauties were equipped with *real*, er, manual transmissions? :angel:


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

car_for_mom said:


> Congratulations on being part of such a *great* experience! :thumbup:
> 
> Looked like it was a *whole* lot of fun!
> 
> However, sheer mischief (and being The Manual Transmission Princess) compel me to ask whether any of these beauties were equipped with *real*, er, manual transmissions? :angel:


You got your pick: they had SMG, Auto and Manual cars available.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I am so jealous Roupen...

:banghead:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Jon said:


> I am so jealous Roupen...
> 
> :banghead:


Psssst....there will be a rich, walnut-and-cinnamon-and-phylo-dough something for you and the rest of the Shafers at Bimmerfest 2005....I'll be looking for you!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> Psssst....there will be a rich, walnut-and-cinnamon-and-phylo-dough something for you and the rest of the Shafers at Bimmerfest 2005....I'll be looking for you!


Are you bringing enough to share?  :lmao:

Do they also offer this package to non-645Ci owners?


----------



## brybarrett (Feb 2, 2002)

where can we find more information about these driving schools?


----------

